# Visitors Visa Section 11(6)



## Jordaywayne (May 24, 2018)

Hi,

I am trying to find out what documents I have to submit for a work endorsement on my Visitors Visa 11(6).

I have got it but now I need to change the conditions so i can work.

I have been told I have to submit the entire application again plus a contract from the company? Am I aloud to work at the company until I get the endorsement? Otherwise why will they give me a contract if they have to wait for me for however long until it comes back?

When the endorsement comes back do they also say you are only aloud to work at that specific place? Or do they just say condition; work?

I really hope someone can help.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Jordaywayne said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to find out what documents I have to submit for a work endorsement on my Visitors Visa 11(6).
> 
> ...



_I have been told I have to submit the entire application again plus a contract from the company?_
You can submit with or without the contract but I would suggest with the contract so that you simultaneously get your work endorsement with the visa, rather than applying again separately.


_Am I aloud to work at the company until I get the endorsement? _
No.

_Otherwise why will they give me a contract if they have to wait for me for however long until it comes back?_
That's correct. You cannot apply for a work visa without a valid employment offer unless it's a critical skills visa where you can get a 1 year visa allowing you to seek employment.

_When the endorsement comes back do they also say you are only aloud to work at that specific place? Or do they just say condition; work?_
The first time I applied it had the company name. When I changed conditions on a new job offer it came back just saying I am endorsed to work with no company specified.


----------



## Jordaywayne (May 24, 2018)

Thank you very much for the Info TerryZW. 

Are you sure I am not aloud to work while I await the endorsement? I have already obtained the 11(6). I just need to get the work endorsement. 

So while you were waiting for your endorsement to come back did you not work for the +- 2 months?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Jordaywayne said:


> Thank you very much for the Info TerryZW.
> 
> Are you sure I am not aloud to work while I await the endorsement? I have already obtained the 11(6). I just need to get the work endorsement.
> 
> So while you were waiting for your endorsement to come back did you not work for the +- 2 months?


11(6) is a visa with either work/study/business endorsement. What endorsement do you currently have?

But yes... you are not allowed to work unless you have a visa in your possession allowing you to do so. Applying means nothing. After all, not all applications are successful anyway


----------



## Jordaywayne (May 24, 2018)

I have an 11(6) with a business endorsement.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

So yes, you have to wait until you are granted endorsement to work before you can (legally) start working.


----------



## Jordaywayne (May 24, 2018)

So I have to tell my prospective employer that after they offer me the job I can only start working when the visa comes back? I cant even give them a definite time frame because, well, home affairs. 

Classic.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Yes, in every country they expect you to get a visa first then work. It's never the other way round. Otherwise people could just work illegally and claim that they are waiting for a visa application.


----------

